# Hilfe, Haus gekauft und nun Teichbesitzer :-)



## JoergOWL (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben gerade ein Haus gekauft. Der Besitzer ist leider verstorben und das Haus stand einige Zeit leer. Der sich auf dem Grundstück befindliche Teich ist aus meiner Laiensicht in einem sehr schlechten Zustand. Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen hat der Vorbesitzer sich wohl schon einige Zeit nicht darum kümmern können. Soweit zur Vorgeschichte ;-)

Ich stehe nun vor dem Problem-Teich, habe keine Ahnung von dem Thema, aber Lebewesen in dem Teich um die ich mich kümmern will/muss. Ein Buch über Teiche ist bestellt, aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass bis ich das Buch durch habe die Goldfische (ca. 30) wahrscheinlich schon das zeitliche gesegnet haben könnten. Was ich sonst noch so identifizieren konnte waren einige rote __ Libellen, können aber auch vom Nachbar kommen, __ Wasserläufer und eine Kaulquappe. Von den Pflanzen kenne ich nichts. Der Teich ist ca 6,10m x 7,80m. Das Wasser sieht aus meiner Laiensicht ungesund aus. Eine Pumpe oder ähnliches habe ich nicht gefunden. Was kann/muss ich jetzt machen um den Teich respektive deren Bewohner sozusagen Erste Hilfe zukommen zu lassen, bis ich mir das nötige Wissen angeeignet habe um diesen zu pflegen?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Beste Grüße und besten Dank,
Jörg


----------



## axel (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jörg

Erst mal herzlich Willkommen bei uns !
Du kannst ja mal ein Glas Wasser aus dem Teich nehmen und die Nase dran halten . Fals das Wasser stinken sollte würd ich so bald wie möglich  einen Teilwasserwechsel machen . So 50 % Wasser raus und neues Wasser rein .
Einen genaues Bild über die Wasserqualität bekommst Du wenn Du Dir einen Wassertest besorgst .
Im Frühjahr gibts meist eine Algenblüte dann ist der Teich erst mal grün , das gibt sich oft nach einer gewissen Zeit wenn der Fischbesatz nicht zu groß ist . 
Ich würd erst mal prüfen wie dick die Schlammschicht im Teich ist .  Bloß nicht gleich einen Grundreinigung machen erst mal alles abchecken.
Bei Fische im Teich würd ich mit Fiter und Pumpe zulegen .
Ließ Dir mal das Basiswissen im Forum durch dann bekommst Du schon viel Wissen und Anregungen .

lg
axel


----------



## derseeberger (2. Mai 2014)

erst mal ruhig bleiben
wenn nicht gefüttert wird ,also die Fische nur auf natürliche Nahrung zurückgreifen können kann so ein Biotop auch ohne Filterung Auskommen 
Die Farbe des Wassers ist auf Grund der Algenblüte im Frühjahr normal. Vieleicht mal die Tiefe Ausloten dann kann man eine Volumenberechnung
machen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jörg, 

erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.
Da hast Du ja ein richtig schönes Teichlein mit dazugekauft.
Schön, dass Du Dich dafür interessierst und den Lebewesen zu Hilfe kommen willst.
Die Goldfische sind schon ein wenig hart im nehmen, die werden Dir jetzt nicht gleich die nächsten Tage gleich "wegsterben".
So schlimm schaut der Teich fürs erste gar nicht aus.
Die Trübung ist ohne Filterung und mit starkem Goldfischbesatz auch normal.
Du solltest Dir zuerst im klaren sein welche Art von Teich Du überhaupt willst.
Naturnaher Teich ( ohne Fischbesatz, oder nur ganz wenig __ Kleinfische). Fischteich ( dann aber sollte gefiltert werden um eine einigermaßen vernünftige
Wasserqualität zu erreichen).
Ich persönlich liebe klare naturnahe Teiche und habe deshalb in meinem Teich nur __ Moderlieschen, diese gründeln nicht und fressen auch keine Unterwasser-
pflanzen - im Gegensatz zu Kois oder Goldfischen.
Mein Teich wird nicht gefiltert und ich habe fast das ganze Jahr klares Wasser und Bodensicht.
Was Du auf alle Fälle aber machen kannst ist Dir einen Kescher zuzulegen und den Mulm oder Schlamm vom Boden abzukeschern, aber Vorsicht in dem
Schlamm sind sehr viele Kleinlebewesen wie z. B. Libellenlarven wenn Du den Mulm neben dem Teich ablegst, dann können diese Tiere wieder in den
Teich zurückgelangen.
Ansonsten würde ich momentan nicht zu viel machen, eher den Goldfischbestand reduzieren, dass da nur 30 drin sind glaube ich nicht, vermutlich werden es
um das zigfache mehr sein, nur siehst Du diese halt nicht. 
Füttern würd ich momentan nicht. Schau dass Du möglichst viel Laub und Schlamm aus dem Teich bekommst, dann ist schon mal sehr viel gutes getan.
Als Buchtip kann ich Dir "Beispielhafte Gartenteiche" von Norbert Jorek empfehlen.

LG Markus


----------



## ina1912 (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo Joerg!
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier!
Auch ich würde davon abraten, etwas zu überstürzen,  bloss keine Grossputzaktion mit Schrubber undo weiter starten! So wie es aussieht, ist dieser Teich eingefahren und hat ein biologisches Gleichgewicht. Die wichtigen Mikroorganismen leben im Pflanzsubstrat und haften an der Folie. Bitte nur sehr behutsam eingreifen! Einen Teilwasserwechsel würde ich machen, entweder mit einer Pumpe oder, falls leihweise greifbar, mit einem Schlammsauger, denn Schlamm gibt es mit Sicherheit schon genug zum Absaugen. Falls es die Sichttiefe zulässt,  versuche mit einem Kescher oder einer Faecherharke altes Laub aus dem Teich zu holen, je mehr desto besser (und das eestmal neben dem Teich ablegen, wie die anderen schon schrieben). Als nächstes wird es das Beste sein, Pumpe und Filter zu beschaffen,  bei der Menge der Fische kommst Du auf kurz oder lang nicht drum herum. Wo noch Platz ist, kann es keinesfalls schaden, noch weitere Pflanzen einzubringen. Welche das sein könnten und wie man die einsetzt, findest Du auch hier im Forum. Und dann: gaaaanz viel Geduld!  Du wirst sehen, nach einigen Wochen wird Deine Mühe belohnt! Und die Fotodokumentation nicht vergessen!  
Später kannst Du mal den Wassestand beobachten.  Falls es sichtbare Verluste geben sollte, könnte das an den eingewachsenen bzw ueberwachsenen Folienraendern liegen. Wenn das aber kein gravierendes Problem ist, wuerde ich jetzt die Bepflanzung dort nicht anfassen, sondern im Herbst mal kontrollieren. D.h. vorsichtig die Folie freilegen und schauen, dass sie überall hochkant steht und keine Pflanzen von außen drüber gewachsen sind, die Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen.
Ich wwuensche Die erstmal viel Glueck und natürlich auch viel Freude mit Deiner neuen Errungenschaft! 
Lg ina


----------



## wp-3d (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jörg,

Gute Ratschläge hast Du schon bekommen, Ruhe bewahren und Schmutz entfernen.  

Anhand der Bilder vermute ich im Randberech auch Nährstoffeintrag bei starken Regen.

Bei OWL tippe ich auf das Lipperland, wenn es nicht zu weit ins Extertal ist, würde ich mit Rat und eventuell Pflanzen helfen.


.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Mai 2014)

JoergOWL schrieb:


> Was kann/muss ich jetzt machen um den Teich respektive deren Bewohner sozusagen Erste Hilfe zukommen zu lassen, bis ich mir das nötige Wissen angeeignet habe um diesen zu pflegen?


Ganz wichtig!!!

Kaufe dir ne Bank, stelle Sie an den Teich und lese dein Buch.........

Gruß aus OWL.

Dann währe ein Wlan Anschluss der bis zum Teich für dem Loptop reicht ganz schick.
Dann einmal Quer durchs Forum lesen.
Also rein von der Optik ist dein Teich groß genug um 30 Goldfische zu ernähren. Tippe aber auch das es mehr sind.


Wenn du einmal quer durchs Forum bist hast du bestimmt schon eigene Vorstellungen entwickelt, was du machen willst und wie sich dein Teich entwickeln soll.


----------



## JoergOWL (2. Mai 2014)

Super vielen Dank, selten habe ich in einem Forum so schnell und wirklich qualitativ hochwertige Beiträge gesehen! Bin jetzt erstmal beruhigt und fange mit dem Studium der Teichwissenschaften an, ich liebe meinen Teich jetzt schon . Mein Wunsch wäre ein naturbelassener Teich, das Wasser kann auch ruhig trüber sein, nur den Tieren und Pflanzen soll es halt gut gehen. Werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Mai 2014)

Servus Jörg,
so wie Du schreibst wäre Dir ein naturbelassener Teich am liebsten, dazu bietet sich Dein Teich auf alle Fälle geradezu an, er ist von der
Form her schön angelegt. Ich habe mir auch letztes Jahr noch einen 2.ten Teich gegönnt, den habe ich komplett fischfrei gelassen und was soll ich Dir
sagen, ich habe ja schon in meinem großen Teich eine enorme Vielfalt im Teich, aber in dem kleinen Teich da findet noch mehr Leben statt.
Der große Teil meiner Grasfrösche laicht inzwischen in dem kleinen Teich. Also wenn Du Dich für Molchnachwuchs, verschiedenen Frosch bzw. __ Kröten-
nachwuchs entscheidest, solltest Du mit dem Gedanken spielen Deine Goldfische zu verschenken.
Positiver Nebeneffekt ist, dass Die Wasserqualität und Sichttiefe wesentlich besser werden.
Goldfische sind gründelnde Fische, d. h. sie wühlen den Boden ständig auf und suchen nach Nahrung, dabei werden immer wieder abgelagerte Nährstoffe
freigesetzt, die das Algenwachstum fördern und somit die Sichttiefe beeinflussen.
Aber lies Dich ruhig in aller Ruhe ein und entscheide dann für Dich, jedoch sehr viele Teichbesitzer machen den Fehler und setzen Goldfische in den
Teich, da diese so schön bunt sind und diese dann besonder gut in der trüben Brühe gesehen werden können.
Ich habe einen anderen Standpunkt. Ich hab klares Wasser und eine funktionierende Unterwasserwelt, deshalb brauche ich keine bunten Fische - bei mir
sieht man auch unscheinbarerere Fische wie __ Moderlieschen, dafür kann ich dort wunderbares Schwarmverhalten mit ca. 200 Fischen beobachten.
Ausserdem springen diese zum Mückenfangen aus dem Wasser und halten mir den Teich mückenfrei.

LG
Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Mai 2014)

Servus Joerg,
anbei noch ein Bild wie es bei mir letztes Jahr am Teich aussah, ohne Technik.

LG 

Markus


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo Joerg! 
Das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen,  Du hättest nur eine Wahl, ob entweder Fische ODER klares Wasser. So ist es nicht. Unten siehst Du Bilder von bunten Fischies in "klarer Bruehe". So sehr wuehlen sie den Boden beim Gruendeln gar nicht auf. Und auch wenn sie viel Laich von anderen Tieren wegfressen, es bleibt noch soooo viel anderes Leben im Teich, __ Frösche,  __ Libellen mehr als 10 Arten habe ich schon bei mir, auch __ Molche (siehe auch in meiner Galerie). Es gibt immer wahnsinnig viel zu beobachten, auch aussen herum, die vielen Schmetterlinge, die sich von den Blueten anlock3n lassen, dienvielen Vogelarten, die zu Trinken und Baden kommen, __ Ringelnatter, Eidechse.... also bei er richtigen, Bepflanzung, Filterung und nur zaghaftem Eingreifen durch uns kannst Du ein wunderbares Fleckchen zum Beobachten im Garten schaffen!
lg ina


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Mai 2014)

Liebe Ina,
ich habe ja bereits in meinem ersten Post geschrieben, dass auch durchaus mit Goldfischen ein klarer Teich zu erreichen ist, allerdings dann nur mit Filterung,
was wiederum höhere Kosten verursacht. Ich wollte auch nur darlegen, dass Fische sehr viel Laich wegfressen.
Goldfische gehören halt einfach nicht zu meinen Lieblingsfischen, deshalb rate ich eher halt davon ab, als unbedingt für sie zu schwärmen.
Entscheiden soll das jeder für sich selber, einfacher und artenreicher ist ein Teich definitiv ohne Goldfische zu halten.

LG Markus


----------



## ina1912 (4. Mai 2014)

Lieber Markus! Aber das weiß ich doch. ich wollte Joerg auch nur Mut machen und den Bilderbeweis antreten   nicht, dass er denkt, sein Wasser koennte mit den Fischen nie so klar werden wie Deines! 
eine kostspielige Filterung habe ich ubrigens auch nicht...    einfache Baumarktpumpe, Selbstbau-Druckfilter aus einer Milchkanne und ein kleines Pflanzenbecken von etwa 2,5 qm Flaeche. und das Gruendeln macht wirklich keine Probleme, eher die Abgase. Koennte mehr Filterung sein, im Sommer muss ich ganz schoen aufpassen, aber da mangelt es zur Zeit an einem Macher!
lg Ina


----------



## JoergOWL (24. Juni 2014)

So, wollte euch mal ein update zu meinem mittlerweile sehr liebgewonnen Teich geben 

Ich habe mir vor 3 Wochen einen Filter gekauft und verbaut. Es ist ein günstiger von Wiltec (CBF350). Funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut, jedenfalls kann ich deutlich tiefer sehen  Dann habe ich noch __ Wasserpest eingesetzt, obwohl mich der Name doch schon sehr abgeschreckt hatte  

Als Lebewesen im Teich konnte ich jetzt noch __ Blutegel und __ Frösche feststellen. Die Goldfische waren wohl nicht alle Goldfische sondern laut unserem Nachbar Koi's. Auf dem Bild sind noch 2 Fischarten die ich auch nicht kennen. Einmal welche die aussehen wie kleine Orcas und einmal welche die einem mini Hai sehr nahe kommen  Habe mal Bilder beigefügt ;-)


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2014)

Ich würde sagen Goldfische bei denen noch nicht die Färbung durch ist, so sehen bei mir auch noch manche aus.


----------



## SKIPPI (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jörg 

Schau mal ganz genau hin! Koi haben am Maul Barteln, Goldfische nicht. Dann weißt du mehr. 

Übrigens hast du da einen sehr schönen Teich gekauft! So schön eingewachsen und belebt! Bin sehr gespannt was noch alles an Leben zum Vorschein kommt, wenn du erst bist auf den Grund sehen kannst!


----------



## JoergOWL (24. Juni 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Goldfische bei denen noch nicht die Färbung durch ist, so sehen bei mir auch noch manche aus.


Meinst du die Schwarzen?


----------



## JoergOWL (24. Juni 2014)

@SKIPPI Ich auch, ist mein absoluter Ruhepohl mittlerweile


----------



## SKIPPI (24. Juni 2014)

Das verstehe ich gut! Und ich mag auch deine Fischlein leiden.  Hoffe sehr, dass der Filter ausreichend arbeitet und du sie behalten kannst!

Wir haben unseren Teich erst neu angelegt und da ich mich mit Technik nicht so anfreunden kann, wohnen bei uns "nur" __ Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen. 
Aber die sind auch lustig anzuschauen. Derzeit tummeln sie sich alle um die winzige Seerose, stupsen die Blätter und Stengel an und scheinbar haben sie Eier daran abgelegt. Bin gespannt ob es tatsächlich zu Nachwuchs kommt! Am Abend kann man die Lieschen dabei beobachten wie sie nach Mücken an der Wasseroberfläche schnappen. Ich könnte Stunden lang am Teich sitzen!


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2014)

Ja, die schwarzen, bei den anderen kann man zu wenig erkennen.


----------



## JoergOWL (24. Juni 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Ja, die schwarzen, bei den anderen kann man zu wenig erkennen.


Dann gehe ich heute Abend noch mal auf "Jagd", hoffe die Jungs halten für ein Foto mal still ;-)


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Juni 2014)

JoergOWL schrieb:


> Meinst du die Schwarzen?


Das ist noch die Wildfarbe, kann auch sein das es so bleibt, nicht jeder __ Goldfisch färbt sich um


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juni 2014)

Mist mein Text ist verschwunden... also nochmal neu:
Joerg, das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus bei Dir, wenn man es mit den Bildern vom Mai vergleicht! Wasser ist bei Dir klarer, die Fischies sehen fit aus, scheinbar soweit erkennbar alles Goldfische. Bin schon auf Deine nächsten Fotos gespannt. 
Ich hänge hier auch noch paar aktuelle dran, damit Du den Vergleich zu Anfang Mai hast. Wasser noch einigermassen klar, alles ganz schoen zugewachsen. Besonders der Pflanzenteich, das ist der ganz begruente mit der kleinen Bruecke.
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juni 2014)

Mist ist ja alles doppelt und dreifach gekommen...und das letzte macht er partout nicht als vollbild...


----------



## JoergOWL (24. Juni 2014)

Liebe Ina,

wow! Das sieht echt gut aus, davon bin ich noch meilenweit entfernt. Werde nachher mal aktuelle Bilder machen, dann kannst Du direkt vergleichen 

Liebe Grüße
Jörg


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juni 2014)

Danke, sieht bald bei Dir auch so aus, denn Du filterst ja jetzt. Und Pflanzen,  Pflanzen, Pflanzen rein. Und Pflanzen. Deine Fischies werden es Dir danken!
und Foddos nicht vergessen!


----------

